# Помогите оценить "правую "от Юпитера



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (2 Ноя 2011)

Правый полукорпус, в разобранном состоянии. 
Без аккорда. 
Все комплектующие оригинальные, Московской фабрики, 80-х годов. 
Какова может быть реальная стоимость на сегодняшний день?


----------



## ze_go (2 Ноя 2011)

а Вы фотки ещё поменьше не могли прикрепить?


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (2 Ноя 2011)

С качеством фоток произошла какая-то ошибка. Домой попаду только на выходные, постараюсь выложить крупным форматом.


----------



## bayanistka (2 Ноя 2011)

Как срочно хотите продать? Где находится? Можете продать по частям выборочно?


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (2 Ноя 2011)

Срочности никакой, пока приценяюсь, буду продавать в комплекте, как на фото. Всё находится в Кишинёве.


----------



## ze_go (3 Ноя 2011)

Вопрос наболел - а куда же делась левая половина? 
На аккордеон поставили? 
И куда делись резонаторы с планками с правой?


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (3 Ноя 2011)

это всё, что осталось от баяна. Вас устраивает ответ?


----------



## ze_go (3 Ноя 2011)

более чем... :dash:


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (3 Ноя 2011)

ze_go, так вы будете давать оценку полукорпусу? или же вас интересует "левая" и резонаторы с планками?


----------



## ze_go (3 Ноя 2011)

думаю, учитывая возраст, до 2000у.е.
там ещё вроде и трещину на верхней
наружной стороне корпуса лечить надо (или это так сфоткано - блик?)


----------



## zet10 (3 Ноя 2011)

ze_go писал:


> думаю, учитывая возраст, до 2000у.е.


Интересно,и чему там стоить 2000 у.е?Не крутовато ли?


----------



## ze_go (3 Ноя 2011)

я написал 2000 МАКСИМУМ. А прочее при более детальном осмотре.


----------



## bayanistka (4 Ноя 2011)

Баянный мастер,
а чей аккорд стоял в нём раньше?


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (4 Ноя 2011)

Там на каждой планке стояло клеймо "БМФ". Что именно означало
я не знаю.


----------



## Zenano (4 Ноя 2011)

Володя, ты конечно переборщил с ценой...


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (4 Ноя 2011)

Женя, а ты сколько даёшь за полукорпус? Только честно.
Мне нужны реальные цифры.


----------



## ze_go (5 Ноя 2011)

Zenano писал:


> Володя, ты конечно переборщил с ценой...


возможно... просто учитывая цены на "Юпитера"... :bad:


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (5 Ноя 2011)

Мне одной оценки не достаточно, нужны хотя бы ещё 2-3. Состояние "правой" удовлетворительное, кроме переключения регистров, надо их делать Некоторые пружинки поржавели. И поролон плохой, компрессию не держал в последнее время.


----------



## Zenano (7 Ноя 2011)

БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР
я могу дать максимум 1000 долл. 
правильно ли я понял, что вы в Беларуси?
я там буду в конце ноября - начале декабря

ze_go писал:


> возможно... просто учитывая цены на "Юпитера"


так нельзя. неправильно учитывать цены на новые юпитера ( допустим 12-18 тыс долл. ) правильно оценивать учитывая цены на б.у. инструменты. А это около 7000. 
т.е. ну НИКАК не может разобранная правая механика + правый корпус стоить 2000.


----------



## ze_go (7 Ноя 2011)

Zenano писал:


> так нельзя.


исправлюсь... :drinks:


----------



## SibBayan.ru (7 Ноя 2011)

БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР писал:


> Некоторые пружинки поржавели. И поролон плохой, компрессию не держал в последнее время.


Да что же это за мастер такой? С какими-то уж очень противоречивыми навыками. Неужели человеку, который будет покупать "это" важно состояние поролона? Всё равно его менять. Да и брать-то только на запчасти. Механика старая, бесшумки нет--а её-то чаще всего и заказывают при капремонте старого инструмента. Проще купить набор рычагов, бобышки и клапана, подбородники и скаканчики к ним. Коромысла тоже могут не понадобиться. Гребёнки проще изготовить новые для корпуса, в котором производится ремонт. Пружинки ржавые. А что ценного остаётся? Корпус? Так нет такого корпуса, который нельзя бы было сделать как новый. Даже если разбит вхлам, проще его отремонтировать, чем в этот корпус подгонять резоанторы и всё остальное. Целлулоид к тому же всё-равно перетягивать (так как цвет всё равно не совпадёт) и заодно шишку снимать с грифа. Это кстати относится и к ситуации, если изготавливать новый инструмент--за такую цену проще новый корпус заказать, мастера очень не любят к старью подгонять рамки и левый полукорпус. Вот кнопки итальянские с новыми подложками (кажется)--ещё куда ни шло. В старых инструментах ценным был как раз аккорд,а всё остальное... Цена этому добру максимум 700 долларов.


----------



## Jupiter (7 Ноя 2011)

В старых инструментах ценным был как раз аккорд,а всё остальное... Цена этому добру максимум 700 долларов.
:yes:


----------



## zet10 (7 Ноя 2011)

Jupiter писал:


> Цена этому добру максимум 700 долларов.


Думаю если здравый человек даст за это хоть 500 долларов,то это очень хорошо будет.


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (9 Ноя 2011)

vit74 писал:


> Неужели человеку, который будет покупать "это" важно состояние поролона?


Если для кого-то не важно, но не для всех. Знаете, разные встречаются покупатели, и критерии у всех разные.

vit74 писал:


> мастера очень не любят к старью подгонять рамки и левый полукорпус.


Мастера много что не любят, но когда приходит клент, и говорит тебе, что нодо сделать так и так, то начинаешь работать со старым и всё получается, Мы много чего не любим.

Zenano писал:


> правильно ли я понял, что вы в Беларуси?


нет , не правильно. Не в Беларуси, а в Молдавии.


----------



## SibBayan.ru (10 Ноя 2011)

БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР писал:


> когда приходит клент, и говорит тебе, что нодо сделать так и так


Такой клиент должен обладать оооочень длинными ногами и уметь хорошо бегать


----------

